# Champion building new factory in Kentucky!



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi, all! While I don't currently feed any Champion products (Orijen/Acana) I used to. I recently read this on DFA and thought it was very interesting. It appears they are building a new factory, kitchen as they call it, in Kentucky. They said they will be using regional ingredients from farms near and around Kentucky. They also said this will change the formula and taste somewhat from the Canada food. My inference from reading the article is that the Canadian food will no longer be sold to the USA after this factory is in production, the target date being sometime in 2016, but I'm not totally sure about that. I will be very interested to see how this all ends up.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm wondering if they will drop the price a bit now lol.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm....good point. It would be nice if they did.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't fed any Champion products for a couple of years either; although I did quite a bit before then. I haven't cared for the changes they've made and the too-frequent lack of inventory in local stores.

As far as building a new Kentucky plant, I remember as far back as 2012 there were some posters on other dog forums who seemed quite sure that Champion was getting their chicken meal from Kentucky even then. I just went back into some old threads (not this forum) to re-confirm what I remembered. I do wonder where the Kentucky plant will source all their fish from. In Canada, the Fresh Water Fish company has a contract with Champion to send all its fish by-product slurry directly to the manufacturing plant . . . don't think they will ship it all the way to Kentucky.

Here's a link to a Canadian article about the new plant: Champion Petfoods to open plant in Kentucky

As far as the pricing? Don't see that dropping at all - takes lots of money to build a new facility.

Just came across another article from the Kentucky governor's office covering the business side of things. It seems that Champion will spend $85 million to build the new plant.
http://migration.kentucky.gov/newsroom/governor/20140424champion.htm


----------

